# anyone an adveti teacher?



## 77fib77 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a phone interview with them and wonder how much people like it.


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

How did your phone interview go?

I have an IPI coming up in a few weeks. Any tips? suggestions?

What else do you know about adveti ... maybe in comparison to adec?

Thanks.


----------

